# Channellock Tools: Are They Safe?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Only in California. Everywhere else, they're okay.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

Stupid prop 65 here in California. You'll see the same sign in front of the vigenar on the shelves at the grocery store.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you ate the plastic of the handles everyday for a year, you might get cancer. But just using them to work with, I wouldn't worry about it. And they say "Fiercely Made in Meadeville, PA":thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mprop50 said:


> I have 2 questions: Are Channellock Tools still good tools these days?
> Are they safe to use? What I mean by that on the package of their tools there is a: "Warning- This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer, birth defects or other reproductive harm." Any comments on this issue would be appreciated. Thanks


Oh yeah,
Channellocks are the Channellock of Channellocks.

Like the way that Kleins are the Klein of Kleins. 

The Cadillac of all Cadillacs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are planning on ingesting them I'd say they are bad but they are perfectly fine if you are going to use them for their intended purpose.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

My sidecutter, linesman, wire stripper, tongue-and-groove, needlnose, and locknut pliers are all Channellock. For what I do, I find them to be great. I'm not doing work where I am beating on them all day every day, so ymmv.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

That "warning" is on 95% of the stuff you buy. Its worthless, just like CA.

Channellock makes some solid tools. I use their linesmans, and channellocks everyday and they havent let me down.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Where were they made? Most stuff that used to be made in the USA is now manufactured in China. Even Levi's, and some Craftsman tools. The way to tell is by the warning: "Wash hands after use."


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

considering that i dont chew on the blue dipped handles of my channellocks, i think it's safe:thumbup:


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

mprop50 said:


> I have 2 questions: Are Channellock Tools still good tools these days?
> Are they safe to use? What I mean by that on the package of their tools there is a: "Warning- This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer, birth defects or other reproductive harm." Any comments on this issue would be appreciated. Thanks


Everything in the world has the Cali warning.

I have two pairs of 10 inch Channellocks and I've used them inappropriately and never had a problem, and by inappropriately I mean as a hammer, chisel - you name it.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I have never enjoyed using Channellocks. Only if I'm working in a mud pit, because sandy mud jams the cams on my Knipex alligators. For everything outside of mud pits, they're slimmer, lighter, less wobbly, grip harder, and are every bit as durable when being used as a hammer or crowbar.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

mdnitedrftr said:


> That "warning" is on 95% of the stuff you buy. Its worthless, just like CA.
> 
> You watch your tone mr!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

the Klein Tenite handles have that warning. so does black tape


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

mprop50 said:


> I have 2 questions: Are Channellock Tools still good tools these days?
> Are they safe to use? What I mean by that on the package of their tools there is a: "Warning- This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer, birth defects or other reproductive harm." Any comments on this issue would be appreciated. Thanks


It says that about the food at restaurants in california.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Thats why I dont want to go to Cali.. everything causes cancer there.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I would only wish that most people would feal the same !

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh man now i need to stop chewing on my channellocks. On a serious note everything has these warnings yet they dont have to label gmo foods i wouldnt worry to much we will all die some day anyways 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## herby (Dec 14, 2014)

CGW said:


> Everything in the world has the Cali warning.
> 
> I have two pairs of 10 inch Channellocks and I've used them inappropriately and never had a problem, and by inappropriately I mean as a hammer, chisel - you name it.


I don't like the 10 inchers they feel weird in my hand. The 9.5" 420 is great and the 12" 440 is alright, but the handles on the 430 are just spaced uncomfortably for me.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

herby said:


> I don't like the 10 inchers they feel weird in my hand. The 9.5" 420 is great and the 12" 440 is alright, but the handles on the 430 are just spaced uncomfortably for me.


The 10's are the only channellock branded ones I've used (they last awhile), but I've not noticed an issue. Maybe I have small hands....


----------



## herby (Dec 14, 2014)

CGW said:


> The 10's are the only channellock branded ones I've used (they last awhile), but I've not noticed an issue. Maybe I have small hands....


That's funny, because they feel too wide to me and I have larger hands. I think I just like the 420 and to a lesser extent the 440 because I use them all the time.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

joebanana said:


> Where were they made? Most stuff that used to be made in the USA is now manufactured in China. Even Levi's, and some Craftsman tools. The way to tell is by the warning: "Wash hands after use."


No, Channellock is still making them in PA. Here's mine, bought a few years apart, with the one pair about a month ago: 






















herby said:


> That's funny, because they feel too wide to me and I have larger hands. I think I just like the 420 and to a lesser extent the 440 because I use them all the time.


Well crap.

Now I'm going to have to buy a pair and try them out


----------



## mprop50 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for everyone's insight into this question. Believe it or not, I'm a vegetarian and had been one for many years back in the 1990's. I'm very careful about what I put in my body, but we do not live in a perfect world and often you have to choose between the lesser of 2 or more evils. It's something where you can either be sane and reasonable about or really be anal and that is up to the individual. However, I try not to preach because I love steak but I had to give it up for health reasons in my particular case. All the same, more power to those who love beef because in the main, I don't think it's the beef that kills you but the chemicals they put into the food chain that feeds the cattle. Nonetheless, everyone is entitled to eat whatever they want because we do live in the USA and people are or should be free to choose what they eat. I don't necessarily see the California environmental laws as the problem, but like everything else in life we do need more balance and we must also realize that we can't control everything in our environment that's impossible.
I remember Channellock Pliers from working with my dad who was an electrician back in the mid 1970's. Dad has studied both plumbing and electricity in high school and he made it a point to tell me that channellock made good tools. It's great to see that company still around and unlike Burger King, they haven't moved the headquarters to Canada, or at least not yet!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Heh I wasn't sure if the first post was serious and I'm still not  

I got curious and took a look at the prop 65 list: 

http://www.oehha.ca.gov/prop65/prop65_list/files/P65single120415.pdf

I guess the urethane handles are the problem here? Who knows, maybe something in the steel. 

Anyway - I am sure anyone in any trade is going to have stuff under their nails, in their lungs, and blown onto their lunch that's on that list. Worrying about urethane tool handles is like putting a seat belt on a motorcycle.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If you've ever had a coworker leave his channies on top of a 10' ladder, yes, they're dangerous. They hurt too.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

joebanana said:


> If you've ever had a coworker leave his channies on top of a 10' ladder, yes, they're dangerous. They hurt too.


I did that once with a Dewalt drill. Came down and hit me right in the elbow


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

mprop50 said:


> I have 2 questions: Are Channellock Tools still good tools these days?
> Are they safe to use? What I mean by that on the package of their tools there is a: "Warning- This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer, birth defects or other reproductive harm." Any comments on this issue would be appreciated. Thanks


 




12 seconds product description*, the rest is disclaimers*


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

According to Prop 65 saw dust causes cancer. The list would probably be shorter if they decided to list what did not cause cancer.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

been sayin that for years:laughing:


----------



## high_on_volts (Mar 28, 2014)

InPhase277 said:


> If you ate the plastic of the handles everyday for a year, you might get cancer. But just using them to work with, I wouldn't worry about it. And they say "Fiercely Made in Meadeville, PA":thumbsup:


whats for dinner tonight ma? channellock blue stew again?


----------



## mprop50 (Feb 17, 2016)

*are channellock tools safe?*

The post was serious, because I saw the warning on the back of the package. I posted the question here because I figured electricians handle those tools everyday. People responded and when I thought about it, we are exposed to things in our environment a good deal more dangerous than channellocks everyday, so what people in this forum had to say really put things into perspective for me, and I thank people for answering my questions I really appreciate it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Prop 65 is almost 30 years old at this point, so it is kind of funny you are just now noticing it's effects. I (a midwestern hilbilly) remember seeing the exact same warning on my (US made) solder back in the early '90s. 

That said, I feel like the box joint on the Knipex Cobras are safer than Channel Lock's pivot joint. Not sure if Channel Lock makes a box joint hinge design, but I don't mind paying a little extra for Knipex's better designed "Channel Locks".

I'll can the social commentary about California, as I have relatives there, but it is pretty astounding this is the first time OP has seen a Prop 65 warning.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

mprop50 said:


> Thanks for everyone's insight into this question. Believe it or not, I'm a vegetarian and had been one for many years back in the 1990's. I'm very careful about what I put in my body, but we do not live in a perfect world and often you have to choose between the lesser of 2 or more evils. It's something where you can either be sane and reasonable about or really be anal and that is up to the individual. However, I try not to preach because I love steak but I had to give it up for health reasons in my particular case. All the same, more power to those who love beef because in the main, I don't think it's the beef that kills you but the chemicals they put into the food chain that feeds the cattle. Nonetheless, everyone is entitled to eat whatever they want because we do live in the USA and people are or should be free to choose what they eat. I don't necessarily see the California environmental laws as the problem, but like everything else in life we do need more balance and we must also realize that we can't control everything in our environment that's impossible.
> I remember Channellock Pliers from working with my dad who was an electrician back in the mid 1970's. Dad has studied both plumbing and electricity in high school and he made it a point to tell me that channellock made good tools. It's great to see that company still around and unlike Burger King, they haven't moved the headquarters to Canada, or at least not yet!


I had not read this post, and fail to see how eating beef or being a vegetarian is a segue into slip joint pliers. Sounds like this thread might have been more suited for the controversial talk forum instead of the tool one. I am now onboard with the other posts to warn you it is bad to consume slip joint pliers.


----------



## mprop50 (Feb 17, 2016)

This is what I was trying to say:

Channellocks: "This product contains chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer, birth defects or other reproductive harm."

I believe the Surgeon General or some other authority said that beef (red meat) eaten in certain quantities cause cancer.

Plumbers, Electricians, and other tradesmen use channellock pliers on a daily basis.
People consume beef in this country everyday.

Some say it's the handles covers on the pliers that contain these toxic chemicals, others say that the toxic chemical is an oil used on the finish of the tool itself.
People say beef causes cancer, even though I no longer eat beef I say it has a lot more to do with what they are feeding cattle that poisons our food supply rather than the beef itself. Just my opinion.

So in each case, the customer must decide whether he/she will use or consume these products. That is to say does the risk outweigh the benefit or the other way around?

My point is this: I think the canser causing agents in the channellocks may be actually quite small. It was pointed our that the state of california has this same warning for vinegar. Vinegar? it begs the question of what level of danger can be cuased by using a pair of channellocks or eating a steak? Or are we just exaggerating the sctual risks produced by using these products?

Channellocks are tools, I wanted to know what the electricians in this forum knew or thought about that warning on the package. Did they think it was true, false, or whatever and I think I got my answer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The state of mexifornia finds that breathing is the leading cause of respiratory problems that can lead to death and should be avoided at all costs.

As I and others have stated, "unless you are going to eat the tools they are not going to kill you anytime soon". Maybe think of another trade due to the fact constant flow of EMFs around electrical equipment has been known to cause reproductive problems in lab rats.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Mech Diver said:


> The state of mexifornia finds that breathing is the leading cause of respiratory problems that can lead to death and should be avoided at all costs.



This is technically true...


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*DnHP*



mprop50 said:


> I have 2 questions: Are Channellock Tools still good tools these days?
> Are they safe to use? What I mean by that on the package of their tools there is a: "Warning- This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer, birth defects or other reproductive harm." Any comments on this issue would be appreciated. Thanks



I'm guessing its the Di-n-hexyl phthalate (DnHP) (CAS #84-75-3) used in the plastisol that is subsequently used in the dip molded tool handles.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Ionspot said:


> I'm guessing its the Di-n-hexyl phthalate (DnHP) (CAS #84-75-3) used in the plastisol that is subsequently used in the dip molded tool handles.



....Which are freaking awesome


----------



## da6d (Jan 28, 2011)

I used to get those skeeter buckets made in Mexico-- citronella candles in little buckets, big as a baby's head. Said on the bottom of them, "Harmful or fatal if swallowed." 
If you swallow your channellocks, that might be harmful or fatal, too.


----------



## Longhorn70 (Mar 9, 2016)

CGW said:


> The 10's are the only channellock branded ones I've used (they last awhile), but I've not noticed an issue. Maybe I have small hands....


You know what Little Marco says about small hands...


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Longhorn70 said:


> You know what Little Marco says about small hands...


They're easier to fit inside your mother?


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Snap, America.

:laughing:


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

I need to show this warning to my dog...son of a b*tch, (yes, he really is), chews the hell out of anything plastic...in my house he's also known as the pthalate puppins.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

The issue for most manufacturers is not what is in their tools. Most of them do not have any hazardous substance, but put the Prop 65 warning on the product anyway. California adds more items to that list EVERY year. Every time California adds to that list, a manufacturer has to test their product (again) for that substance. The cost of testing every item you make, every time California adds something stupid to the list, would become too expensive. So, it is easier to just add the Prop 65 warning, and not pay for the testing.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

So this begs the obvious question: WTF is with California that's so different from the other 49 states?


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

CGW said:


> So this begs the obvious question: WTF is with California that's so different from the other 49 states?


The people here cannot take care of them selves thus vote for big government to protect them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

When you're at your local big box store or other tools supplier, walk right past that Husky, Kobalt, Cresent, Irwin or other imported garbage and buy American made Channelock. :thumbsup:


----------

